# St Merryn Airfield Cornwall (HMS Vulture)



## hydealfred (Jun 22, 2010)

In October 1937 St Merryn opened as a 52 acre civilian airfield and was operated by St Merryn Aerodrome Ltd. In December 1939 the airfield was surveyed by The Admiralty and rebuilt as a Fleet Air Arm Station. The runways were rather short as they were built to simulate what Fleet Air Arm crews would experience when taking off and landing on carrier decks. Between 1940 and 1952 the Fleet Air Arm operated from the airfield. During this time the station was known as HMS Vulture and many first and second line naval squadrons flew from the airfield. In Autumn 1940 & Spring 1941 the airfield received the attentions of the Luftwaffe who on several occasions bombed the station to disrupt training activities. Rebuilt and extended in 1942 the station incorporated the School Of Air Combat. In 1944 further extension took place with a new control tower being built. Post war the airfield was used by the Royal Naval Volunteer Reserve and various training schools. In 1952 the station was re-commissioned as HMS Curlew and was used mainly for ground training. Flying ceased in December 1953 with the airfield finally closing on 10 January 1956. The site was sold off in 1959. Many types of aircraft flew from the airfield, these included, Defiants, Sea Hurricanes, Sea Gladiators, Masters, Martinets, Proctors, Lysanders, Albacores, Fulmars, Barracudas, Swordfish, Corsairs, Hellcats & Seafires. 

Protected Communications Building - the structure is well and truly sealed and access is not possible 





A blast wall protects the structure. Firing steps have been constructed to allow defence of the building




The 1944 control tower with the original civilian watch office behind 




Mainhill Hangar 




Gun Butts 




Pillbox defending the bomb dump area 




Fusing Shed 




Internal lighting within bomb dump building




Bomb dump structure 




Practice concrete 60 pound rocket projectile heads. These were used as practice warheads by Fleet Air 
Arm Aircraft such as Swordfish. The real item was particularly effective against shipping 




Bomb dump structure with bomb handling crane metalwork still in place 




External lighting detail attached to bomb dump structure 




Further bomb storage or fusing building 




One of the disused runways 




A huge fire bell 




Building signage 




Parachute Drying and Storage Shed 




Pulleys inside parachute store roof structure 




Some buildings still have the original cast iron radiators in place 




Water tank sections being used as a silage clamp 




A very derelict Volkswagen in one of the buildings 





Thanks for looking


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jun 23, 2010)

Crackin'report and top notch photos.A real gem of a find and wxcellent weather to boot !! Wot more could a man ask ? Holiday in Cornwall next year ? Possibly !!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 23, 2010)

Fantastic site and excellent report, Hydealfred. So much still left there...different to the usual, too. Love the Comms Building and the Butts. I've yet to see either of those on a site...I need to get out more! 
Good stuff.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 23, 2010)

That was good I did lilke that report shame about the communications building being bricked up tight.


----------



## hydealfred (Jun 23, 2010)

night crawler said:


> That was good I did lilke that report shame about the communications building being bricked up tight.



The Comms Building was open until recently but all windows, doors etc have now been bricked up. I believe someone has bought the site and will convert it into a studio. There are alot of original features in the building so I am informed.


----------



## chaoticreason (Aug 23, 2010)

Superb history with photos to match; many thanks! I can't believe all the times I have been surfing up Boobys & Constantine area and yet had know idea of the existence of all these interesting relics.
Armed with your extensive history of the airfield,I can walk around the site with a greater degree of knowing than is usual too me and my ignorance.
Many thanks Derren.


----------



## species8472 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice one mate, stunning pics. Place looks in fair condition for it's age, not too chavved up either.


----------

